# Bucket list



## SeverinR (Jan 31, 2013)

Someone challenged the group to make a bucket list.

Looking at my history, I don't know anything I still want to do, that I haven't done.

Scuba dive is one, but my ears feel like they will explode when I get to the deep end of a pool(8-10 ft) so I don't know if I could still scuba.

There are countries I'd still like to visit so that could go on it.

So my bucket list:

1. take my daughters to Hawaii
2. Go to New Zealand.
3. Go to Australia
4. learn to Scuba dive
5. Maybe learn to jump on horse back when I can see it coming. (Had a horse jump over a fallen tree that I couldn't really see)

The problem with my list is, unless I hit the lottery, I won't be doing any of them.

Some suggestions from the group were:
Snow tubing, roller coasters, learn a language,
Done,done, done,


----------



## Chilari (Jan 31, 2013)

Publish a book is the obvious one for me. That's definitely something I want to do.

I'd also like to go to New Zealand. And I'd like to visit Corinth and Delphi in Greece. Learn ancient Greek. Get married. Working on that last one in that I'm engaged, but any attempts to actually plan the main event are scuppered by my fiance's depression (planning it would ramp up his anxiety) and the decision that we've made not to do it until we can afford to live somewhere not owned by our parents.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 31, 2013)

Been to Delphi, Corinth sounds familiar. Stationed in Greece 1 yr.

Publish a book is probably another one on the list.


----------



## Chilari (Jan 31, 2013)

Corinth is on the Isthmus between the Peloponnesus and Attica. I'm researching a book on it. I probably know more about it than I do Athens, which considering four years of Athenocentric Greek modules (well, there was one on Sparta, but the general Greek ones mostly involved Athens) not to mention the fact that I've been there twice on student tours (once with school, once with uni) and not been to Corinth at all is saying something.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Jan 31, 2013)

I've always wanted to punch a Nazi.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 31, 2013)

Publish
Visit New Zealand
Visit China
Visit Palenque, Tikal, or other such city
Visit Sweden
Visit Iceland

and so on


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 1, 2013)

Will have to ask a question seperately.
New Zealand.


----------



## Nihal (Feb 8, 2013)

I want to see _everywhere_. I want to see the Andes' mountains and ruins - maybe I'll go a bit hitchhiker on this one. Europe, seeing the capitals, historical places, museums, breathtaking sceneries. Asia too, the Great Wall, the Mongolian steppes (I have a thing for steppes!). Greece! New Zealand, of course... I want to see snow, we just don't have this here. I'm basically one of _those _starry-eyed people, haha!

I want to learn a little of some things. Violin, archery (I think I've found a place, yay!), some fighting style, 3D, how to write. I want to create too, write a book, draw at least a chapter of a graphic novel, create a small PC game... The challenge is my fun. I'm not in a rush, I only hope I live long enough to get a taste of each one of those.


----------



## Chime85 (Feb 8, 2013)

To spend a year traveling the world. Just grab my passport and go to the airport one day and take the first flight with a spare seat. Would love to travel the world in that fashion for a year.


----------



## Jess A (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm with Nihal; I want to visit so many countries and places in the world (and in my own country) that it's impossible to list - from Africa to Antarctica and everywhere else. I've already knocked some things off my bucket list. I've played with a real (purebred and not a pet) wolf, seen bears close up in the wilderness of Canada, seen a bald eagle swim, walked the Great Wall of China, chased storms in the US, been published, seen a lot of amazing Australian places, been in the same room as David Attenborough (!!) plus lots more things. But so many things I still want to do. Tiny things make me happy, so not only is my bucket list ridiculously enormous, but I'm fairly easy to please! The first time I used foreign money in another country was a thrill for me. Oddly enough, even being stuck in Hong Kong airport for 24 hours was an adventure.

Aside from a billion travel, cultural and wilderness experiences, I want to publish my novel(s), become a great journo/photographer, learn various languages, live in Europe (Italy or somewhere), see a volcano erupt, learn to fly a plane and perhaps even save a life. There are so many horrible things in this world, but so many treasures too. Maybe I'll even get to go into space and star in a movie! Who knows...


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 13, 2013)

as I said in the OP, I have completed alot, been in over 10 countries, lived in 3,  Seen castles, seen fireworks from the castles, went window shopping in Ambsterdam(unique), I did not partake, by I did passby.  
Lived through temps above 130, and 50 below,  Saved a life, held a man as he took his last breath, assisted with an unconscious child in an accident(agonizing silence), Spoke to a lady that was pronounced dead the day before, been to wine fests and beer fests, even the October-fest. 

Some reason when you said the bald eagle swimming, I can't help but wonder if he wore the swim cap.


----------



## Jess A (Feb 14, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> as I said in the OP, I have completed alot, been in over 10 countries, lived in 3,  Seen castles, seen fireworks from the castles, went window shopping in Ambsterdam(unique), I did not partake, by I did passby.
> Lived through temps above 130, and 50 below,  Saved a life, held a man as he took his last breath, assisted with an unconscious child in an accident(agonizing silence), Spoke to a lady that was pronounced dead the day before, been to wine fests and beer fests, even the October-fest.
> 
> Some reason when you said the bald eagle swimming, I can't help but wonder if he wore the swim cap.



That sounds like an impressive list! But I'm young yet (and I'm sure you are) so there is more to be done yet!

The poor fellow sunk his talons into a fish - too heavy for him. They can't release their grip unless they're pressing against solid ground, if that makes sense. He was being mobbed by gulls. So he did the breast stroke to a nearby island, spent ages trying to get up, but he made it. Many die this way I am told. Should have seen him the next day! He was perched on a tall branch sunning and drying his feathers while his mate was elsewhere.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 15, 2013)

pushed the button to get heart back in rythmn, and saved a life.
Seeing my duaghters born is still pretty high on the list.


----------

